
Show HN: ContentRobin – the bot that helps you create awesome texts - alexlash
http://telegram.me/ContentRobinBot
======
alexlash
Hey everybody!

ContentRobin is a chatbot for companies who want to start content marketing
but don’t know how. This bot knows the answers to popular questions like “how
to choose a topic", "how create a clickable headline" and even “when to post
my story?"

It can assess how readable your articles are and, if you need, it will
organise a free consultation with our content marketing experts.

